# Makita 18v, Bosch 18v, DeWalt 20v....head to head....



## Dirtywhiteboy

I just did my first ever Amazon buy:thumbup: The LXT218 just for the free tool only offer:whistling When I get it I will CL my LXT211 to off set the price of the new tools


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I'm going to get this for my kit.
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXPH05...d=1340310941&sr=8-5&keywords=brushless+makita


----------



## TNTRenovate

I don't believe that marital has ever been green in the states.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarriorWithWood said:


> I'm going to get this for my kit.
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXPH05...d=1340310941&sr=8-5&keywords=brushless+makita


That's a nice one:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester

I just bought makita jigsaw, blower, and grinder from amazon


----------



## MF Custom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I just did my first ever Amazon buy:thumbup: The LXT218 just for the free tool only offer:whistling When I get it I will CL my LXT211 to off set the price of the new tools


What's the difference between the 211 and the 218?


----------



## Tom Struble

7..


----------



## CanningCustom

Winchester said:


> I just bought makita jigsaw, blower, and grinder from amazon


Hey bud let me know how the blower works. Been thinking about it, just haven't pulled the trigger. Oh yeah how is The hypoid holding up?


----------



## MF Custom

Tom Struble said:


> 7..


You missed a lot of coffee Struble:whistling


----------



## onthelevel

Makita all the way. I torture tested mine too and it's a beast. 

Two weeks after I bought mine the brushless ones came out. :sad:

They are like the pit bulls of drivers. 

Why can't someone make a driver in the USA that is as good as a Makita?


----------



## MF Custom

onthelevel said:


> Makita all the way. I torture tested mine too and it's a beast.
> 
> Two weeks after I bought mine the brushless ones came out. :sad:
> 
> They are like the pit bulls of drivers.
> 
> Why can't someone make a driver in the USA that is as good as a Makita?


They can but nothing is made in the USA anymore.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MF Custom said:


> What's the difference between the 211 and the 218?


The 211 has a very light duty hammer drill, the lightest. It's been discontinued. The 218 has and better driver-hammerdrill, and I get a bare tool:clap: 



onthelevel said:


> Why can't someone make a driver in the USA that is as good as a Makita?


Where's the Makita made? I have some Makita tools assembled in Buford Ga. And some from the UK.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Winchester said:


> I just bought makita jigsaw, blower, and grinder from amazon


I have the regular 2 spd hammer drill, 1/4" brushless impact, 1/4" regular impact, 1/4" right angle impact, 4 in 1 drill/driver/hammer drill/ impact,  1/2" impact wrench,  jigsaw, blower, vacuum, led flashlight, grinder, trim saw, reciprocating saw, 6 3 amp hr batteries, 2 1.5 amp hr batteries, and 2 chargers. 

I still want the multi tool, right angle drill, BL drill,  planer,  the 23 ga nail gun and the  3/8" staple gun gun. I just need to justify it with a job to use it.

I'm still debating the  Miter Saw.

Can you tell I really like the Makita line. Most of the time I only bring my 200 lb bag of cordless tools into a job. :laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CanningCustom said:


> Hey bud let me know how the blower works. Been thinking about it, just haven't pulled the trigger.


Get it. I love mine. I blow off all my tools before they go back in the van and I haven't needed to sweep a driveway in a while. Just watch using it with Azek. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WWW I really like the miter saw, I just wish it did the duel bevel.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I'm thinking I can use it on repairs and quick in and out jobs where I don't need the 12" slider. I hate dragging that thing in for 4 or 5 pieces of trim.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

It's  the price that keeps me from pulling the trigger. I'm hoping it will come down at some point (like when they introduce a new model). Especially when the corded model is  cheaper


----------



## CrpntrFrk

WarriorWithWood said:


> It's  the price that keeps me from pulling the trigger. I'm hoping it will come down at some point (like when they introduce a new model). Especially when the corded model is  cheaper


Same here. 

It would probably be a horrible idea for me to try it out because I would come home with it.:whistling

Judging by the video you posted though, it looks like a damn cool little saw.


----------



## RobertCDF

I've been eyeing that saw for years, the corded and the cordless version (they had an old 18v pod battery version before the LXT) however I was walking through lowes and couldn't pass this deal up 7.25" miter saw I don't have the makita to compare it to but I am VERY happy with this $100 saw (it was $99 when I bought it).


----------



## WarriorWithWood

This is a pretty good explanation of what it can do.


----------



## moorewarner

CrpntrFrk said:


> You two are soon to be banished for your loud tongue!


The first rule of ******* is you don't talk about the ******. :whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk

WarriorWithWood said:


> The panasonic is better than the standard Makita impact and drill, in order to get the better one you'll have to pay the extra hundred and get the more powerful brushless versions.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXT239...d=1340419321&sr=8-4&keywords=makita+brushless


Are the Panasonic brushless?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WWW did you get that LXT239? Dam I should have gotten that one:blink:


----------



## MF Custom

moorewarner said:


> ...and don't forget, THE BATTERIES *SUCK*.


I have'nt... the DeWalt batts suck big time just saying.


----------



## aptpupil

what's the difference between these impact drivers?

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXDT04CW-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B007P2EJSU

http://www.toolking.com/makita-lxdt01z-bare-18v-lxt-li-ion-3speed-impact-driver


----------



## moorewarner

So any chance you can bust out that card and throw this in the test and let me know how it stacks up? :whistling

http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/models/t-series/ 

I promise to buy it from you for small wear and tear discount when you are done. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CrpntrFrk said:


> Are the Panasonic brushless?


Only a small comb:laughing:


----------



## MF Custom

WarriorWithWood said:


> I thought it was 250 for the basement and 1000 for the penthouse.


Penthouse? I think I heard of that magazine.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

aptpupil said:


> what's the difference between these impact drivers?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXDT04CW-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B007P2EJSU
> 
> http://www.toolking.com/makita-lxdt01z-bare-18v-lxt-li-ion-3speed-impact-driver


The brushless (blue) has more torque, BPM, 3 speed settings, a battery level light, and is made to handle FAR more abuse.

The white one is the entry level impact.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

aptpupil said:


> what's the difference between these impact drivers?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXDT04CW-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B007P2EJSU
> 
> http://www.toolking.com/makita-lxdt01z-bare-18v-lxt-li-ion-3speed-impact-driver


The white one has a compact battery at 1.5? amps and a few less BHM the the other one. The blue one has a 3 amp battery and a bit more Bumps pre minuet.OH scrach that I didn't see it was brushless.....


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CrpntrFrk said:


> Are the Panasonic brushless?


Yes. In fact they were the only brushless drill on the market until Makita came out with the ones linked to in my previous post about a month ago. (Unless Festool or Hilti had them, I don't keep up on those brand names because they're out of my price range).


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> WWW did you get that LXT239? Dam I should have gotten that one:blink:


No, I bought mine about a year ago. Those I linked to have only been out for a month.


----------



## moorewarner

WarriorWithWood said:


> Yes. In fact they were the only brushless drill on the market until Makita came out with the ones linked to in my previous post. (Unless Festool or Hilti had them, I don't keep up on those brand names because they're out of my price range).


Festool yes.

http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/features/brushless-motor/


----------



## WarriorWithWood

It looks like you can get the free battery with the new Makita brushless kit too. I wish I had the cash, I'd be all over that. That's a hell of a deal at $349 with free shipping. I paid that just for my brushless impact a year ago. 

http://www.wholesalepowertools.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/25258/


----------



## CrpntrFrk

moorewarner said:


> Festool yes.
> 
> http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/features/brushless-motor/


F*** Festool.......:laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

moorewarner said:


> Festool yes.
> 
> http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/features/brushless-motor/


I figured they would be all over that, hence the disclaimer. :thumbsup:


----------



## MF Custom

Hmm... I may have to get rid of that Milwaukee crap.


----------



## MF Custom

How much are those Festool cordless drills?


----------



## moorewarner

CrpntrFrk said:


> F*** Festool.......:laughing:


Why's it gotta be like that... 



:laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

MF Custom said:


> How much are those Festool cordless drills?


It aint pretty...


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Wow, ebay prices are killer. $269

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-LXT2...otn=21&pmod=300728367991&ps=54#ht_1007wt_1392


----------



## CrpntrFrk

MF Custom said:


> How much are those Festool cordless drills?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

MF Custom said:


> How much are those Festool cordless drills?


$625

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/T18DRILLS/T18-180-V-Lithium-Ion-Drill-Driver


----------



## MF Custom

WarriorWithWood said:


> $625
> 
> http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/T18DRILLS/T18-180-V-Lithium-Ion-Drill-Driver


Ouch! for a single drill?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Yup, That's why I don't keep up on them. I'd rather have 2 Makita sets.

The only Festools that I think are worth the money are the sanders and the rail saws.


----------



## RobertCDF

manasota said:


> 5-10,00 a month? Child's play! That's a slow week for me.


Then you should know how crappy dewalt is... every guy I've hired has ditched his dewalts for my makitas and then usually by their own Makita sets.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

WarriorWithWood said:


> $625
> 
> http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/T18DRILLS/T18-180-V-Lithium-Ion-Drill-Driver


If your gonna spend around $600 then you should get this....

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/%5Cmakita%5Cus%5Cproducts%5CLXT702.asp


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarriorWithWood said:


> It looks like you can get the free battery with the new Makita brushless kit too. I wish I had the cash, I'd be all over that. That's a hell of a deal at $349 with free shipping. I paid that just for my brushless impact a year ago.
> 
> http://www.wholesalepowertools.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/25258/


:thumbsup: Thanks, they are a Hawaii friendly shipper. Free to here also.


----------



## MF Custom

WarriorWithWood said:


> Yup, That's why I don't keep up on them. I'd rather have 2 Makita sets.
> 
> The only Festools that I think are worth the money are the sanders.


OMG I'm out on the Festool cordless drills. Just one drop off a ladder and I would be pissed. Can't be worth that kinda money.


----------



## aptpupil

MF Custom said:


> Ouch! for a single drill?


festool. comes with the territory.


----------



## MF Custom

Honey I just bought 2 new drills, Oh how nice how much were they? oh only $1250 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## aptpupil

MF Custom said:


> Honey I just bought 2 new drills, Oh how nice how much were they? oh only $1250 plus tax and shipping.


more like "honey i have $1250, can i borrow another $50 so i can buy a kapex?" :laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

MF Custom said:


> OMG I'm out on the Festool cordless drills. Just one drop off a ladder and I would be pissed. Can't be worth that kinda money.


http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/features/durability/

...just sayin'... :whistling


----------



## MF Custom

WarriorWithWood said:


> $625
> 
> http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/T18DRILLS/T18-180-V-Lithium-Ion-Drill-Driver


Gee I'm so surprised they are in stock. $625 WTF


----------



## aptpupil

moorewarner said:


> http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/features/durability/
> 
> ...just sayin'... :whistling


classic. they use a systainer for the flood test. :laughing:


----------



## MF Custom

aptpupil said:


> more like "honey i have $1250, can i borrow another $50 so i can buy a kapex?" :laughing:


I could justify that easier:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MW gone green, looks like it's to late to save him


----------



## aptpupil

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> MW gone green, looks like it's to late to save him


don't do it man! :laughing:


----------



## MF Custom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> MW gone green, looks like it's to late to save him


MF saving some green, I'll stay with the Maks.


----------



## moorewarner

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> MW gone green, looks like it's to late to save him


Honestly for what I paid for the DeWault and the replacement batteries, and replacement chargers, I have the price of the Festool matched.

Would that Festool still be clicking along on it's original batteries in the 5+ years I have been running the DeWault?

I'm ready to lay my money down and find out. I know I would have enjoyed using the Festool more for the last 5+ and it's hard to put a price on that.

... so go on without me, save yourselves... :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil

moorewarner said:


> ... so go on without me, save yourselves... :laughing:


:laughing:
too late man, i got a couple sortainers the other day. now i'm done for.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Seriously? why the hell would you pay double the money for the EXACT same technology? What's different about the Festool besides the fact that you can't use any 1/4" bits in them? If you buy the festool you're trapped into buying the 5mm bits from Festool. That seems like a good idea right?


----------



## moorewarner

WarriorWithWood said:


> Seriously? why the hell would you pay double the money for the EXACT same technology? What's different about the Festool besides the fact that you can't use any 1/4" bits in them? If you buy the festool you're trapped into buying the 5mm bits from Festool. That seems like a good idea right?


I think that part about the bits is incorrect.

"I did have one question. Will the drill work with any off the shelf drill and driver bits you could purchase from Home Depot or Lowes?"

http://festoolownersgroup.com/festo...ck-festool-cordless-drill-question/msg205078/

http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/features/interchangeable-chucks/

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/tool-review-an-ultra-compact-drill-driver-from-festool

And why would someone spend twice as much for a BMW as a Honda or twice as much for a Honda as a Yugo?

They make top of the line shyte. And while I may never enjoy that BMW (because I don't care to) my tools I want to melt away so all that's left is the work.

Hell, in the last week alone twice I would have loved that offset chuck. Does one of those come with Makita or the DeWalt or the Bosch? Mayby you can buy it seperately as an addon? No?

There are perfectly good reasons to choose a Makita, and perfectly good reasons to choose a Festool as well.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Off set what:blink: can you post a pic:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

OH this one:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Get out of my way, I'm gonna bust out my Ridgid:laughing:

Hey it works:thumbup:


----------



## moorewarner

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Off set what:blink: can you post a pic:blink:


I think it is an option for all 3 of their drills.

http://drills.festoolusa.com/cordless-drills/features/interchangeable-chucks/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Ahhhhh that's just wrong:laughing::laughing::clap:


----------



## moorewarner

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Get out of my way, I'm gonna bust out my Ridgid:laughing:
> 
> Hey it works:thumbup:


I don't think poorly of other tool brands ( well maybe that Ryobi table saw that got dropped on site today :laughing or the craftman that use them, whever makes someone happy and gets them to their best work.

I wish I had bought in to Makita instead of DeWault back in my beginning, didn't hamper me to much at the time. But choosing today realizing what I want and where I want to get to Festool is feeling like a good fit, sure I wish it were cheaper, but I also feel it is worth it.

Nice stack there DWB :thumbup: I bet you are making far better things with them than I can currently muster regardless of what tool is in my hand. :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

moorewarner said:


> Nice stack there DWB :thumbup:


Stack where


----------



## Winchester

MF Custom said:


> Good point, the Panis are a we bit expensive, up ther with Hilti.


I think panasonic makes better batteries.

I've retired my set and use makita now.

there is no competition as far as i'm concerned. Makita is #1 for cordless tools in quality & selection.


----------



## MF Custom

Winchester said:


> I think panasonic makes better batteries.
> 
> I've retired my set and use makita now.
> 
> there is no competition as far as i'm concerned. Makita is #1 for cordless tools in quality & selection.


From what I understand, Panasonic makes just about every cordless tool battery on the market. Ever notice that their cordless tool batteries have always had the highest Amp Hr ratings? they keep the best for themselves. They must not like DeWalt because DeWalt batteries SUCK!


----------



## kevnmc

Glad I'm following this thread. I've been looking at the bosch for a few weeks but a friend has an lxt drill/driver with a dead battery collecting dust and I'm debating on getting 2 batteries for them and going mak or getting the bosch


----------



## mnjconstruction

In bangor theres a battery plus store. You can get a rebuilt battery for 40 bucks (dewalt) suppose to be better then the off the shelf. Dont know if it true. But I may try tnem sometime see if there any differant. Guess they sell makita batteries too. Im gonna grab a couple and try them out


----------



## manasota

RobertCDF said:


> Then you should know how crappy dewalt is... every guy I've hired has ditched his dewalts for my makitas and then usually by their own Makita sets.


Want some broken ones? I have a box of them. Not to mention Milwaukee, and Hilti. Been there, done that! Buy what you want. I could care less. But, you better buy two because one will always be out for repair. I'm just trying to save ya'll some money and aggravation from my experience.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

It seems Makita has redesigned the 18v Compact version too.

It has 200 in. lbs. more torque than The Original


----------



## RobertCDF

manasota said:


> Want some broken ones? I have a box of them. Not to mention Milwaukee, and Hilti. Been there, done that! Buy what you want. I could care less. But, you better buy two because one will always be out for repair. I'm just trying to save ya'll some money and aggravation from my experience.


I could probably collect BUCKETS of broken dewalt crap but we're short of broken makita stuff, never had one break (except worn out batteries) I own 8 kits of makita and NOTHING has broken. Keep in mind these tools are being used by employees and we all know they don't give a crap about other peoples tools, they are by no means babied.


----------



## overanalyze

Like a lot of people here I am vested heavily in Dewalt from way back. The batteries did suck. We invested in 8 lithium batts (3 ah) and two chargers about 3 years ago. They fit all our old tools. Made a huge difference. All 8 still going strong. It cost us around 600 bucks which was a deal!


----------



## CanningCustom

TNTSERVICES said:


> The fact is DeWalt is a homeowner's brand sold to let the average Joe feel like a pro.


OMG MAN! please dont use my name associated with the bumble bee nightmare


----------



## manasota

overanalyze said:


> Like a lot of people here I am vested heavily in Dewalt from way back. The batteries did suck. We invested in 8 lithium batts (3 ah) and two chargers about 3 years ago. They fit all our old tools. Made a huge difference. All 8 still going strong. It cost us around 600 bucks which was a deal!


Buy your tool batteries from HD and spend the extra $15 for the extended warranty. You'll never buy another battery again.


----------



## chewy

CrpntrFrk said:


> So my thinking on testing these are the usual quantity of 3" screws, big bore bits, lag screws maybe, drilling into concrete, etc.
> 
> Does anyone have something that would be useful for me to test on these tools? Suggestions maybe?
> 
> I really can't do any insane stuff like drop them in water or from 20' up but I want to make sure I cover the bases.
> 
> Hope you guys are getting something useful out of this. I am!:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks.


A power tool store did a test of Dewalt, Milwaukee, Makita and Hitachi cordless drills, 32mm Irwin speedbore bits into a Macrocarpa sleeper. I wont tell you the results but Milwaukee would have been worth looking at and forget about cordless Hitachi for anything like that.


----------



## Tom Struble

i say chuck a 3/8'' steel rod in 2 drills,one set to forward one in reverse at the same time,first one that blinks gets sent to me:thumbup:


----------



## Northwood

I say do the "insane" test and dunk them under water. If they still work after then everyone can go on saying festool is overpriced- and if they don't work it will make the festools seem more affordable for what you get 

Personally I think it's great you're doing this but wont the results will be like in other reviews- quite similar? Usually one drill is good at one thing, ones a little better than the rest at something else and then one is the most powerful. But most guys don't run out and buy that drill necessary because of biases and previous purchases. And if one drill totally sucks it will be known for it pretty quick and most the reviews will say the same so nobody will buy it. 
I just think you have 3 good drill kits that will be pretty good out of the box for anyone. If you kept them for 6 months of hard use and got back to us that might have some surprises.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Northwood said:


> I say do the "insane" test and dunk them under water. If they still work after then everyone can go on saying festool is overpriced- and if they don't work it will make the festools seem more affordable for what you get
> 
> Personally I think it's great you're doing this but wont the results will be like in other reviews- quite similar? Usually one drill is good at one thing, ones a little better than the rest at something else and then one is the most powerful. But most guys don't run out and buy that drill necessary because of biases and previous purchases. And if one drill totally sucks it will be known for it pretty quick and most the reviews will say the same so nobody will buy it.
> I just think you have 3 good drill kits that will be pretty good out of the box for anyone. If you kept them for 6 months of hard use and got back to us that might have some surprises.


You have some good points. But for the most part I am doing this for me and wanting you guys to tag along.

If I wasn't a frequent member here on CT then I would have more than likely just gone out and bought another DeWalt. To be honest DeWalt, in my comparison, is not doing too well right now. Hell the Bosch is the biggest impact and hammer drill of the three but I seem to be drawn to it right now.


----------



## duburban

bosch tools do feel good in hand. like driving an audi?


----------



## jiffy

When you see these tests done at a store by reps or online they always throw ridiculous sized bits to see who can "win". That is really a terrible test of tools and how they truly function. The best test, in my mind, would be to use the tools with the most common sized bits used on the job every day. What will the every day comparison of the tools look like? Just my thoughts having seen them throw huge hole saws, massive lag bolts, etc. at tool online for a tool that may never use a bit of that size or sink a bolt of that size.


----------



## MF Custom

The best test is always in the real world on the job daily use. It won't take you long to figure out what tool you like to reach for first.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Northwood said:


> I say do the "insane" test and dunk them under water. If they still work after then everyone can go on saying festool is overpriced- and if they don't work it will make the festools seem more affordable for what you get


Funny, thing is I have used tools for over a decade and never had the need to submerge them in water before work. So why buy a feature I will never use. :whistling


----------



## CanningCustom

i did this test for myself a few years back. I put the tools through test's of everyday jobs they would need to perform, without dying. I used Dewalt, Milwaukee, and Makita. This little test is what led me to Makita as my brand of choice. I have all Makita cordless now and haven't been disappointed.


----------



## Brian Peters

WarriorWithWood said:


> Find a nice long GRK screw or similar (won't strip) and run it in and take it out repeatedly until it dies and count up the holes. You would also need a material that's fairly consistent in makeup like a glued up pc of MDF or similar.


Wear gloves for this! (Of course you know that )


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Gloves are a must for these versions unless you like getting coffee burns, these tools WILL get very hot. If they were the brushless versions the gloves would not be necessary as they don't get nearly as hot.


----------



## Tom Struble

think he's talking about a hot screw Den:thumbsup:

now i am too:blink:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Tom Struble said:


> think he's talking about a hot screw Den:thumbsup:
> 
> now i am too:blink:


I'm thinking both will get hot enough to need one.


----------



## moorewarner

TNTSERVICES said:


> Funny, thing is I have used tools for over a decade and never had the need to submerge them in water before work. So why buy a feature I will never use. :whistling


One of my DeWalts got wet at some point (not dunk in water wet but caught in the rain wet) and the chuck locked up tight, so I would say while submersion is definitely extreme the ability to handle water to a degree and keep on ticking is useful in my book.


----------



## RobertCDF

moorewarner said:


> One of my DeWalts got wet at some point (not dunk in water wet but caught in the rain wet) and the chuck locked up tight, so I would say while submersion is definitely extreme the ability to handle water to a degree and keep on ticking is useful in my book.


Someone on this thread insisted that they dunked 2 dewalts into a swimming pool with no side effects... Personally I think it's reaching and your story confirms that.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

So I kinda just messed around with the tools today. Nothing major, just getting acquainted with them.

Crappy pictures but here they are
















1/4"x6" torx with washer head. I used these to sandwich some 2x12 doug fir. We use these quite a bit for various things. We find them very handy.

The Bosch handled this like a champ. Followed all the way through and sucked the material up very nice. :clap::thumbup:

The Makita did fine but toward the end of the drive you could feel the unit start to not like it. If you use these tools alot and have pushed them you know the feeling the tools gives you. If pushed too hard these tools will continue to impact but with no forward motion from the screw. The Makita continued and sucked up the material.:thumbup:

The DeWalt.......did not do so good. The feeling I described above came on quickly from the DeWalt. At the end of the drive it did not want to suck the 2x sandwich together. Impacting with no forward motion.:sad::no:


















I bought a brand new 1 1/4" bore bit for each drill. I made a sandwich of 2x spruce on top and bottom with doug fir in the middle of the two spruce. I did this so the drill would feel a sudden hard spot. Many times there is unexpected hard spots in whatever is being drilled and I have used other drills that just stopped. I would have to pull out and get the drill back up to speed to move through, hence this test.

The Bosch has a soft start to it and I am not sure if I like it or not. But with the torque/speed selector in position 1 it handled it fine. With the number 2 selected on the gear box it only went into the test about a 1/2" before it just stopped.

The Makita handled fine also. With number 1 selected on it's gear box it took on the challenge and succeeded. Alas with the number 2 selected it too plunged about a 1/2" till it decided to stop.

The DeWalt has 3 selections on the gear box. 1 gear did just as well as the others and did not complain. Although, with the DeWalt in 2nd gear it plunged through the spruce and a steady pace but wanted nothing to do with the doug fir in the middle. I did not try the 3rd gear because I just figured there was no way.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I have some things to get off my mind about these tools and will type it up tomorrow.

But I have to say, I don't see me continuing with the DeWalt set. I feel I did a lazy test today and the impact driver has already failed me. It is a not so good feeling to have that impact sit there impacting while the fastener is doing nothing. 

The DeWalt has certain things about it that I wish the others had but the fact that it could not drive those screws completely home, makes it easy for me to dismiss the DeWalt. Being that I have a perfectly good 18v DeWalt hammer drill, that other than the battery is the same drill, I have no reason to keep the set.

I will still hold on to it through out this test just in case, but for now the pickings just got slimmer.......


----------



## WarriorWithWood

1 down, 2 to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy




----------



## WarriorWithWood

I'm pulling for the Bosch. :shifty:


----------



## jiffy

I'd like to also like to add to MF Custom's thoughts on spec sheets and what I call spec sheet warriors. I love reading about motorcycles and automobiles and the spec sheet vehicles aren't typically the one chosen as "best".

There is no standard as to how the manufacturers test or publish the ratings of their tools. I have talked to a few reps and they all pretty much tell the same story about the testing standards. If there is a test that is used it isn't closely watched or enforced, hence some companies using UWO vs in/lbs or ft/lbs for publishing purposes.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

If I do look at specs, they are not the first thing I look at other than maybe amperage on a corded tool.


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Makita all the way. :thumbup:


----------



## MF Custom

Keep all the kits and use them for a year then post back to us.


----------



## RobertCDF

MF Custom said:


> Keep all the kits and use them for a year then post back to us.


Don't make him use that garbage dewalt and bosch for that long, he'll give up shortly and keep the makita.


----------



## PowerWash

Test request:

Drain batteries quickly (in the sun/heat)... see if they will charge before having to cool off


----------



## MF Custom

We are all spoiled ya know, we can go back to yankee screwdrivers.


----------



## MF Custom

I remember when the Makita 9.6 long sticks were the shizzle, if you had one with the metal case you were big time.


----------



## overanalyze

I am enjoying this thread...although I am sad that Dewalt is falling behind. Means I might have to check out some different brands when my cordless kits start dying. I would think eventually the 18v Nicad batts will be phased out by all companies to force you into a new purchase.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PowerWash said:


> Test request:
> 
> Drain batteries quickly (in the sun/heat)... see if they will charge before having to cool off


No li-ion charger should let you charge hot packs. But some do. Some chargers have a cooling fan built in to cool the cells to a lower temp before charging starts.

Most people think that this means lower quality charger/packs but it Infact means better quality charger/packs

Charging when hot = BAD
Charging when cool = GOOD


Worst case the battery will explode, vent or drastically decrease life


----------



## Tinstaafl

BCConstruction said:


> Most people think that this means lower quality charger/packs but it Infact means better quality charger/packs


While I don't disagree, from the POV of the guy trying to get work done, it bites. The definition of quality can vary according to the user's needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The Makita charger cools the battery then charges it when cool enough, because it's smart! It also plays a little song when it's done charging.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

_Makita_


----------



## MF Custom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> _Makita_


lol...:clap: can I say told you so yet?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The Makita charger cools the battery then charges it when cool enough, because it's smart! It also plays a little song when it's done charging.


I believe the Bosch does the same in regards to cooling the battery, it just doesn't play a sound when it's done charging.


----------



## hdavis

MF Custom said:


> We are all spoiled ya know, we can go back to yankee screwdrivers.


I have one- they're still good for some situations.


----------



## Rustbucket

MF Custom said:


> I remember when the Makita 9.6 long sticks were the shizzle, if you had one with the metal case you were big time.


I still have one of those in the basement. Actually it was the one with the 9.6 and 12V batteries. Beat the snot out of it, and it STILL works with the original batteries. The batteries don't hold a charge long, but it will drill a few holes or drive a few screws. Can't get rid of it for sentimental value:no:

A quick tip on NiCad batteries. If they go bad, try putting them in the freezer overnight, or for a couple of days. Let them thaw for a day, and then try charging. Fixed a bunch of my batteries. Doesn't work every time, but on quite a few it does.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CrpntrFrk said:


> Warrior want the Bosch to win so he can buy the Makita for cheap.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong.................:whistling


:whistling I love Bosch. :shifty:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I selling all my Makita so I can go brushless:clap:
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/tls/3101481452.html
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/tls/3101695079.html
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/tls/3101491193.html


----------



## WarriorWithWood

smart man.  I want that kit I linked to earlier.


----------



## world llc

did this thread get a mod hair cut?

im sure it would stay on topic if it was hilti, no wipers there...


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see one impact has 3 settings and one has a variable speed trigger, I think the LXT239 kit has the variable speed trigger.


Yeah the kit has the impact with the black nose and no settings button. I bought the silver nosed one which was almost as much $ as the kit on its own. Not sure it was worth it for the little bump in specs, but I managed to score an open box a few weeks later of a hammer drill and sawzall with another charger and 2 more batts for $108. Added to the "free" extra batt I got with the impact, it worked out to the impact, hammerdrill, sawzall, 5 batts and 2 chargers for $407. 

The sawzall is kind of pathetic though. My old Dewalt one kicks its buttocks. Although that one does have a tendency to vibrate its own battery terminals loose.

Sorry for minor hijack.


----------



## TBFGhost

Mine looks like the one that comes in this kit, and I also use the Radio to charge more often the the charger itself. I am pretty sure the radio doesn't have a fan either, but at the same time, I know the radio takes MUCH longer to charge a battery then the dedicated charger.
http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-skc18...3,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=bosch-chargers
I will say that the Charger BCC posted does Appear to have a vent for the battery.


----------



## TBFGhost

Lets throw this in the mix
http://www.totaltools.com.au/bosch-18v-li-ion-60-minute-battery-charger/w1/i1020692/


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Horrible video quality but here it is. I am not very good at this video stuff. 




The video was cut off for some reason. At the end I was saying I am going to keep the DeWalt around and still use it and run a few tests with it for others that might want to know more about it but for me it is not the one.


----------



## TNTRenovate

TBFGhost said:


> Mine looks like the one that comes in this kit, and I also use the Radio to charge more often the the charger itself. I am pretty sure the radio doesn't have a fan either, but at the same time, I know the radio takes MUCH longer to charge a battery then the dedicated charger.
> http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-skc18...3,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=bosch-chargers
> I will say that the Charger BCC posted does Appear to have a vent for the battery.


I opened up a BC660 which looks like the one you posted and it does not have a fan. I know that the two I have on site do, so I'll take a look at them today and get back. It looks like Bosch has 15 or so models of chargers.


----------



## Tom Struble

my 181 drill charger has a fan


----------



## world llc

... and the bosch is the shortest by quite a bit! well not quite a bit in the big scheem, but quite a bit in a small scale...

lmao:laughing:

great review:clap: keep em coming


----------



## CrpntrFrk

world llc said:


> ... and the bosch is the shortest by quite a bit! well not quite a bit in the big scheem, but quite a bit in a small scale...
> 
> lmao:laughing:
> 
> great review:clap: keep em coming


Yea I don't think I will be getting any network job offers anytime soon.:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

TBFGhost said:


> Mine looks like the one that comes in this kit, and I also use the Radio to charge more often the the charger itself. I am pretty sure the radio doesn't have a fan either, but at the same time, I know the radio takes MUCH longer to charge a battery then the dedicated charger.
> http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-skc180-03-18v-lithium-ion-starter-kit/bshnskc180-03,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=bosch-chargers
> I will say that the Charger BCC posted does Appear to have a vent for the battery.


Just opened up the BC630 and it does have a cooling fan.


----------



## Brian Peters

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just opened up the BC630 and it does have a cooling fan.


Thanks man I was going to do that with mine but no need now!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarriorWithWood said:


> It looks like you can get the free battery with the new Makita brushless kit too. I wish I had the cash, I'd be all over that. That's a hell of a deal at $349 with free shipping. I paid that just for my brushless impact a year ago.
> 
> http://www.wholesalepowertools.com/i...view/id/25258/





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks, they are a Hawaii friendly shipper. Free to here also.


Oppps ,,scrach that! I just order 2 kits, the LXT239 and LXT218 typed in my zip code and everything was good for the free shipping. But that was last night and this morning I get this so I canceled the order:sad:

Thank you for placing an order on our website www.wholesalepowertools.com.
We notice that the shipping address is to the state of Hawaii, unfortunately we do not do FREE SHIPPING to Hawaii.
If you look on our website under Customer Service, then Shipping Information you will see that free shipping on selected items is shipped via ground and only available in the 48 contiguous United States.
Below you will find Freight quotes to your postal code 96830:
FedEx Ground : $119.11 (grand total of the order is $787.11)
FedEx 2nd Day Air: $100.57 ( grand total of the order is $768.57)
United States Postal Service: * Priority Mail $ 92.75 (grand total of the order is $ 760.75)
Please let me know which shipping carrier you would like to go with. Also let me know if you would like me to send you a PayPal invoice for the difference for the shipping cost or you can call me at 1.866.462.3581 to pay with a credit card over the phone. If there is any questions please call me at 1.866.462.3581. Once again thank you for placing an order with Wholesale Power Tools.
Regards,
Glenda Rothenbusch
se habla español
1.866.462.3581
Wholesales Power Tools
www.wholesalepowertools.com


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Nothing to do with the impacts or drills but my free tool from Makita came in today:thumbup::clap:

As mentioned before I chose the recip saw.....


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oppps ,,scrach that! I just order 2 kits, the LXT239 and LXT218 typed in my zip code and everything was good for the free shipping. But that was last night and this morning I get this so I canceled the order:sad:
> 
> Thank you for placing an order on our website www.wholesalepowertools.com.
> We notice that the shipping address is to the state of Hawaii, unfortunately we do not do FREE SHIPPING to Hawaii.
> If you look on our website under Customer Service, then Shipping Information you will see that free shipping on selected items is shipped via ground and only available in the 48 contiguous United States.
> Below you will find Freight quotes to your postal code 96830:
> FedEx Ground : $119.11 (grand total of the order is $787.11)
> FedEx 2nd Day Air: $100.57 ( grand total of the order is $768.57)
> United States Postal Service: * Priority Mail $ 92.75 (grand total of the order is $ 760.75)
> Please let me know which shipping carrier you would like to go with. Also let me know if you would like me to send you a PayPal invoice for the difference for the shipping cost or you can call me at 1.866.462.3581 to pay with a credit card over the phone. If there is any questions please call me at 1.866.462.3581. Once again thank you for placing an order with Wholesale Power Tools.
> Regards,
> Glenda Rothenbusch
> se habla español
> 1.866.462.3581
> Wholesales Power Tools
> www.wholesalepowertools.com


That sucks, I'd hold them to the fact that the website said free shipping to Hawaii RIGHT ON THE PAGE. Of course you didn't search for what they're talking about. They accepted the order, it's on them to honor it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CrpntrFrk said:


> Nothing to do with the impacts or drills but my free tool from Makita came in today:thumbup::clap:
> 
> As mentioned before I chose the recip saw.....


Wow that was kinda fast,,yea:blink:
I,m waiting on a 6"circular saw:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I had my kit out at the job today cleaning out the bag, I figured I'd pop a quick photo. The first thing I do with all my tools is write my name and the date on them. This way I know exactly how long they actually last me.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Actually I do have some info.

This morning we were prepping an old house for paint. Some of the trim needed to be replaced and some of the siding needed to be screwed down at the joints. We were using trim screws but I still wanted to pre-drill the joints of the siding. So I needed both a drill and impact.

I chose the Bosch for this morning project and I must say I enjoy working with the Bosch. Once again smooth operation.

For the afternoon I was at a very loyal customers home and she asked us to hang some blinds. This house was built I believe in 1910 and all the windows have been cased old school style. So once again I needed an impact and drill.

I chose the Makita set and was spoiled very quickly with both the impact and the drill having the hook. Thinking back to the morning it _would_ have been nice to have a hook on the Bosch drill.

So to answer my own question....it is not a huge deal but, I would like the Bosch to have a hook on the hammer drill. 

Now unfortunately the Makita does have something wrong with the chuck. It wobbles the drill bit and you can actually feel in your hand that the chuck is not perfectly round. I don't know If I should even deal with sending back or not. I might take a video of it and see if you guys would.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

That thing is a POS, I'll give you $150.  Hell just send me the batteries for $100.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

WarriorWithWood said:


> That thing is a POS, I'll give you $150.  Hell just send me the batteries for $100.


Bully................:laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood




----------



## TNTRenovate

I think that it's obvious the Bosch is not up to par without the clip. I'll take it off your hands for the reasonable price of $125. I mean the drill is missing a clip.


----------



## Joe the chippy.

TNTSERVICES said:


> I think that it's obvious the Bosch is not up to par without the clip. I'll take it off your hands for the reasonable price of $125. I mean the drill is missing a clip.


This sounds like a great deal :thumbsup:

Have any of you guys tried this biscuit jointer? Is it any good? http://www.makitauk.com/products/front/?id=15539&model=BPJ180RFE

Thanks
Joe.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Joe the chippy. said:


> This sounds like a great deal :thumbsup:
> 
> Have any of you guys tried this biscuit jointer? Is it any good? http://www.makitauk.com/products/front/?id=15539&model=BPJ180RFE
> 
> Thanks
> Joe.


I don't think that biscuit thing is available in the states:no:


----------



## gillisonconstru

Joe the chippy. said:


> This sounds like a great deal :thumbsup:
> 
> Have any of you guys tried this biscuit jointer? Is it any good? http://www.makitauk.com/products/front/?id=15539&model=BPJ180RFE
> 
> Thanks
> Joe.


That would be so nice for quick one or two joints or up high exterior trim I want one now thanks alot


----------



## WarriorWithWood

It seem a bit on the pricey side.
Makita 18v Biscuit Joiner

I'd rather have a Domino. The Makita corded version is $200. The cordless convenience isn't worth $400 bucks.


----------



## duburban

Dennis, can you give us some info on some of those other makita lxt tools you have? I'd like to get more eventually but often wonder if its worth it.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Well you can look up the stats and I'm more than happy to answer any questions.

I honestly like all of them except the vacuum. It doesn't have any power. 

*Jigsaw*: Honestly I have NO complaints on this one. I feel there's very little difference between my corded Dewalt and my cordless. The only thing I miss is the blower to clear out the sight line. This is a definite strong buy recommendation. You won't regret it. 

*Leaf Blower*: I never thought I'd use this thing as much as I do. I use it for blowing off tools, bags, tool belt pockets, van, and much more. If you have a compressor set up all the time you'll obviously use that but I don't and this is the next best thing and a must have for the latter..

 *Hybrid 4 in 1*: This is one of those tools that looks great on paper but translates horrible in life. I wanted this tool because it did everything, but even though it does do everything it doesn't do any of them well. It's heavy overall, very nose heavy in hand, it's about the same dimensions as the drill and you'll need a hex head drill index for masonry and wood to use it. Anyone want to buy a slightly used one?

*Reciprocating Saw* : I bought the cheaper model of this (it's a little bigger and heavier). This is one of those tools that are great if you only have 1 window to cut out or a couple 2x4's, beyond that I'll break out my corded model. Compared to the Milwaulkee super sawzall this thing is a toy, but it does get the job done and I'm happy I bought it. If I had it to do over again I'd buy the more compact version. It chews through batteries quickly too. 

I'll do more a little later.


----------



## goneelkn

For a hook, have you ever tried this?
http://www.amazon.com/Bigg-Lugg-Power-Tool-Holder/dp/B0000224SD

I took the hooks off the Makita and only use this. Works good on air guns too.


----------



## Gary H

*Leaf Blower*: I never thought I'd use this thing as much as I do. I use it for blowing off tools, bags, tool belt pockets, van, and much more. If you have a compressor set up all the time you'll obviously use that but I don't and this is the next best thing and a must have for the latter

I just broke down and got one yesterday. It is easily one of the best tools I have bought. Should have got one years ago.


----------



## chewy

goneelkn said:


> For a hook, have you ever tried this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Bigg-Lugg-Power-Tool-Holder/dp/B0000224SD
> 
> I took the hooks off the Makita and only use this. Works good on air guns too.


Thats what I use but am looking for something stronger, the angle bracket is just plastic and I have had it break before.


----------



## measure once

I was intent on getting the 3spd impact, but wanted it in a kit with the drill (which doesn't exist yet). 
Now I'm thinking I should just get the new lxt239.

Anyone with the 3spd regret/love it? And vice versa...


----------



## goneelkn

> Thats what I use but am looking for something stronger, the angle bracket is just plastic and I have had it break before.


Have had mine for a long time, with no problem.


----------



## Sam60

measure once said:


> I was intent on getting the 3spd impact, but wanted it in a kit with the drill (which doesn't exist yet).
> Now I'm thinking I should just get the new lxt239.
> 
> Anyone with the 3spd regret/love it? And vice versa...


I bought it a month ago. Have not used it much so cant really say. Dont really see the 3 speeds being used a lot. But cant hurt.
HD had on sale for 299.00 and came with a free 3 rd battery. Was going to buy 2 new batteries so figured for $100.00, I got a free impact for the price of three batteries. Never hurts to have an extra impact driver when I have a helper with me on certain jobs.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

measure once said:


> I was intent on getting the 3spd impact, but wanted it in a kit with the drill (which doesn't exist yet).
> Now I'm thinking I should just get the new lxt239.
> 
> Anyone with the 3spd regret/love it? And vice versa...


I really like mine. I used the speeds a couple times. once when I was driving 1/2" brass screws. If you screw a lot of decking you'll like the fact that it doesn't get burning hot like most impacts. It has plenty of power (I also have the Makita LXT 1/2" impact wrench for the bigger stuff so I couldn't tell you if it will drive a 5" lag). All in all I'd say buy it, you wouldn't regret it.


----------



## WarriorWithWood




----------



## MF Custom

Great thread... thanks CrpntrFrk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarriorWithWood said:


>


With a bit of drifting








But going and going:clap:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

MF Custom said:


> Great thread... thanks CrpntrFrk


I do it for the tools!:laughing:

Seriously I have a problem. I really love tools. Even though the DeWalt set is a for sure gonna sell I would keep them all if I could. Just to have it.


----------



## MF Custom

CrpntrFrk said:


> I do it for the tools!:laughing:
> 
> Seriously I have a problem. I really love tools. Even though the DeWalt set is a for sure gonna sell I would keep them all if I could. Just to have it.


I understand, I'm right there with you, and for some unknown reason I need doubles and triples of everything?


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

WarriorWithWood said:


> I really like mine. I used the speeds a couple times. once when I was driving 1/2" brass screws. If you screw a lot of decking you'll like the fact that it doesn't get burning hot like most impacts. It has plenty of power (I also have the Makita LXT 1/2" impact wrench for the bigger stuff so I couldn't tell you if it will drive a 5" lag). All in all I'd say buy it, you wouldn't regret it.


I agree with that. I've actually used the speed settings a lot more than I thought I would. Although part of that is that I think the top setting is extremely aggressive. I have a little Bosch 12v impact that I could almost eliminate now with the lower settings. Although it's far better for tight spaces.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

MF Custom said:


> I understand, I'm right there with you, and for some unknown reason I need doubles and triples of everything?


:laughing:

I just bought my 4th router.


----------



## Winchester

Clarke Carpentry said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I just bought my 4th router.


I've got only 3.

But they _are_ different sizes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H

I hate changing router bits and drill bits. That is one reason I have so many cordless drills and routers:thumbup:. 

Slight thread drift, but still on topic:laughing:


----------



## MF Custom

I have a problem with tools and snowmobiles. Could be worse and be multiple women.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Judgement day...............

Stay tuned.


----------



## RobertCDF

crpntrfrk said:


> judgement day...............
> 
> Stay tuned.


makita!


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Shootout.....

Three inch screws the whole time does not make much sense to me for a test. All that really tells you is how many 3" screws you could drive. 

For me, I do drive alot of 3" screws, but then I need to drive some 1 1/4" screws, some 1 3/4 screws, bore some 5/8" holes and maybe a couple 1 1/'4 holes. I might mess up and need to take some screws out. With the impact? Yes. This to me makes more sense as to how long that impact is gonna last me for the whole project. Going from little need for big power to big need for big power. I took off my truck what I usually have and use. Not every time of course but what I feel I use the most. 


The test;

11 5/8" holes with bore bit

2 1 1/4" holes with bore bit

26 1 1/4" torx screws (driven and extracted)

64 1 3/4" torx screws (driven and extracted)

86 3" torx screws (driven and extracted)

*N*o *R*esistance *R*un *T*ime. *NRRT* ( For the misc)

DeWalt;
Ran the whole test with out a hitch. By the end of the run the DeWalt was almost too hot to touch. 

*NRRT*, 2 minutes, 37 sec. The DeWalt pretty much dies all at once. Not much slowing down.

Makita:
No problems during the run. The Makita also was very warm but not as hot as the DeWalt.

*NRRT*, 13 minutes, 52 seconds. The Makita just kept going. I was very surprised at how much longer it kept going being that the DeWalt only got to 2 1/2 minutes. At 10 minutes I even drove a couple 3" screws to make sure it had usable power. It did but very shortly after it slowed dramatically. So actual usable power I would say right around 10 minutes or so.

Bosch;
The Bosch too was not phased by the test. Once again becoming quite warm yet being the coolest by far compared to the Makita and DeWalt.

*NRRT*, 15 minutes, 46 seconds. The longest no resistance run time after the main test. Once again I wanted to make sure this was usable power so right around 13 minutes I tested with a couple screws. The Bosch drove them a little slower than usual but finished them out and continued with winning the timed portion of this test. Again I would say usable power was probably at around 13 minutes as I got the last of it driving the final screws.


If the Makita, Bosch, and DeWalt were timed on driving 3" screws the DeWalt is the quickest. In the beginning they all were really close. Now with all of them having some charges under their belt the DeWalt will drive the fastest. I believe this might be part of the reason for the shortest *NRRT*. It uses lots of energy to be so quick. To put it in car terms the DeWalt has lots of horsepower but falls behind the pack with torque. But when the batteries take twice as long to charge, the DeWalt can not make that time up.

My decision has been made.............


----------



## redwood

Well? Don't leave us in suspense.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I ran out of popcorn:sad:


----------



## aptpupil

what, are we supposed to lay bets now?
i'm guessing bosch.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:whistling


----------



## mbryan

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twiXlSpVX0c">YouTube Link</a>


Yeah sure, I post something like that and it gets taken down...

Got a new makita set on thursday night. Played with it a little on Friday. Do wish that the light would stay on like it does on my 10.8. Amazing how much I use that stupid light...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yuper, I just sold my LXT211 kit and up graded to the Brushless kit LXT239 with the free battery:clap: After 2years of use I sold the 211 kit for 210$ and bought it for 260$:clap:
Also some fun facts about this Makita kit is it has a threaded hole for the hook on both sides so if your a south paw it's all good:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mbryan said:


> Got a new makita set on thursday night. Played with it a little on Friday.


Well what set did you get:blink: The LXT211 Or the LXT218 Or the LXT239:blink: And with out pics it never happened:whistling


----------



## MF Custom

:whistling


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling


I could watch that all day long.:laughing:


----------



## gillisonconstru

CrpntrFrank I would love to see a picture or two of your truck lol. I can envision it in my mind lol...


----------



## GRB

CrpntrFrk said:


> Shootout.....
> 
> My decision has been made.............


Gonna scrap them all & get a Ryobi? :whistling


----------



## GRB

Gary H said:


> I could watch that all day long.:laughing:


Not without going blind, you couldn't. :jester:


----------



## Gary H

GRB said:


> Not without going blind, you couldn't. :jester:


But I would be a happy blind man:laughing:


----------



## onthelevel

How much for a senorita Makita???
I'll take 2. Does she clean too????


----------



## MF Custom

I met Amber Lancaster Miss Makita 2008 at a local tool event here even got a signed poster on my office wall.


----------



## MF Custom

Here she is.


----------



## MF Custom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VywUlzmp1jo while were waiting for CptrFrk to let it out.


----------



## mbryan

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well what set did you get:blink: The LXT211 Or the LXT218 Or the LXT239:blink: And with out pics it never happened:whistling


The 239. 

Anybody have any opinions on the recip saws? Looks like they are a little different looking and the 181 has led's where the 182 doesn't. 

181: http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=888

182: http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=577

How about opinions on the lights? http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=LXLM03


----------



## CrpntrFrk

gillisonconstru said:


> crpntrfrank i would love to see a picture or two of your truck lol. I can envision it in my mind lol...


























I don't have that compressor in there anymore. I now have this








and the hose reel is now on the generator.


----------



## mbryan

Focus man, this isn't about your truck and compressor....


----------



## gillisonconstru

CrpntrFrk said:


> I don't have that compressor in there anymore. I now have this
> 
> and the hose reel is now on the generator.


Great rig sir very nice


----------



## gillisonconstru

CrpntrFrk said:


> I don't have that compressor in there anymore. I now have this
> 
> and the hose reel is now on the generator.


Do you like the flip tops we are going to get another service truck soon. I had them before. I was thinking of doing another row of weatherguards up there. Any options...btw not trying to hi jack ur thread sorry....


----------



## CrpntrFrk

gillisonconstru said:


> Do you like the flip tops we are going to get another service truck soon. I had them before. I was thinking of doing another row of weatherguards up there. Any options...btw not trying to hi jack ur thread sorry....


I do like them alot. I can store alot of nails and screws up there. Plus it is a 9' bad so I cram as much as I can up there.

Sorry guys for the derail. Video(s) coming soon. Hold tight.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy




----------



## Tom Struble

you know he's going to go Bosch:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble

and ruin all hope of seeing Rob cry:sad:

nice job ruiner


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tom Struble said:


> and ruin all hope of seeing Rob cry:sad:
> 
> nice job ruiner


It's a win win for me. If he likes it, vindication. If he doesn't maybe I can pick up another drill and driver. No crying either way!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So where are the Bosch representatives girls:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The bottom line is Makita as the total tool co. rules over the Bosch co. in so many ways! I can't even count the ways, that's how many that there are:blink: 50+ tools in their cordless lineup is only the start I will give you that Bosch has an unsurpassed record in electric motors. All the best cars have used them for ever, MB, Porsche, Volvo and a host of others. But my gawd man when we go to grab a tool lets grab a tool from a tool co. with a proven tract record. When Bosch was building windshield wiper motors Makita was pumping out the best 16 5/16" beam saw on the market:thumbsup: I own Makita cordless tools that are 15 years old and work fine! Makita is the co. that all the others try to catch and out due each year. Why go with the new guy when you can go with the leader in the Tool field:blink: Here a pic of a 15 year old 14.4 volt Ni-cad! Post up your 15 year old Bosch cordless tool:laughing: Why don't we just call em the new kids on the block:clap:


Rant over


----------



## WarriorWithWood

mbryan said:


> The 239.
> 
> Anybody have any opinions on the recip saws? Looks like they are a little different looking and the 181 has led's where the 182 doesn't.
> 
> 181: http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=888
> 
> 182: http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=577
> 
> How about opinions on the lights? http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=LXLM03


The 182 is also shorter and lighter.

and it looks like I'm going to get a couple new batteries.:clap:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The bottom line is Makita as the total tool co. rules over the Bosch co. in so many ways! I can't even count the ways, that's how many that there are:blink: 50+ tools in their cordless lineup is only the start I will give you that Bosch has an unsurpassed record in electric motors. All the best cars have used them for ever, MB, Porsche, Volvo and a host of others. But my gawd man when we go to grab a tool lets grab a tool from a tool co. with a proven tract record. When Bosch was building windshield wiper motors Makita was pumping out the best 16 5/16" beam saw on the market:thumbsup: I own Makita cordless tools that are 15 years old and work fine! Makita is the co. that all the others try to catch and out due each year. Why go with the new guy when you can go with the leader in the Tool field:blink: Here a pic of a 15 year old 14.4 volt Ni-cad! Post up your 15 year old Bosch cordless tool:laughing: Why don't we just call em the new kids on the block:clap:
> 
> 
> Rant over


I have Hilti roto-hammers that are over thirty years old and work just fine, they got replaced because of weight, not performance.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I have Hilti roto-hammers that are over thirty years old and work just fine, they got replaced because of weight, not performance.


Is it a 12volt or 14 volt:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The bottom line is Makita as the total tool co. rules over the Bosch co. in so many ways! I can't even count the ways, that's how many that there are:blink: 50+ tools in their cordless lineup is only the start I will give you that Bosch has an unsurpassed record in electric motors. All the best cars have used them for ever, MB, Porsche, Volvo and a host of others. But my gawd man when we go to grab a tool lets grab a tool from a tool co. with a proven tract record. When Bosch was building windshield wiper motors Makita was pumping out the best 16 5/16" beam saw on the market:thumbsup: I own Makita cordless tools that are 15 years old and work fine! Makita is the co. that all the others try to catch and out due each year. Why go with the new guy when you can go with the leader in the Tool field:blink: Here a pic of a 15 year old 14.4 volt Ni-cad! Post up your 15 year old Bosch cordless tool:laughing: Why don't we just call em the new kids on the block:clap:
> 
> 
> Rant over


Are you really that upset that the so called new kid on the block makes a better drill and driver? :whistling

The fact is Bosch has been making power tools decades longer than Makita. Bosch 1932...Makita 1958.

And yes they make 50 tools, but there are a lot of repeats that are counted in that total. how many drills? impacts? and versions of the same tool can they count?

Regardless, who would use or buy most of them? While they are neat, I wouldn't buy a cordless jigsaw from either company. I don't have an extra $400 lying around to blow on a non essential tool. Not when there is a CT26 just sitting waiting for me to order. :thumbsup:

Bosch had 25 18v tools at the beginning of 2012, plans for 35 by the end of the year and 40+ by the end of next year. Call it catchup if you like, I just know that I have never been disappointed in a Bosch product or Bosch as a whole.

I can't post pics, but I gave away my Bosch 18 NiCad set that was purchased in 2004. It was the four piece kit and is still running to this day. So maybe not 15 years, but over 8 years is good enough for me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TNTSERVICES said:


> The fact is Bosch has been making power tools decades longer than Makita. Bosch 1932...Makita 1958.


Bosch 1932:blink: see I did not know that:blink: Thanks. What kind of tools did they make then:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bosch 1932:blink: see I did not know that:blink: Thanks. What kind of tools did they make then:blink:


Hammer Drill :whistling

When Makita was still playing with their electric motors....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

They make a killer wine bottle opener:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TNTSERVICES said:


> Hammer Drill :whistling
> 
> When Makita was still playing with their electric motors....


Well they are known for their hammer drills:thumbsup:
What else:blink:


----------



## redwood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well they are known for their hammer drills:thumbsup:
> What else:blink:


For awhile, I think that their jigsaws were pretty popular, as were their demo hammers and their ignition parts.


----------



## redwood

I do have a beef with the Makita impacts. No bit storage. we have a tendency to use these things for a lot of tasks, with different bits. All of the other impacts I have had, DeWalt, Hitachi, and I think the Bosch, had spots for a couple of extra bits.


----------



## r4r&r

MF Custom said:


> I remember when the Makita 9.6 long sticks were the shizzle, if you had one with the metal case you were big time.


Had TWO.


----------



## Winchester

TNTSERVICES said:


> Regardless, who would use or buy most of them? While they are neat, I wouldn't buy a cordless jigsaw from either company. I don't have an extra $400 lying around to blow on a non essential tool.


You mean _half _that, right?

Mine is waiting for me to go pick it up. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## jiffy

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are you really that upset that the so called new kid on the block makes a better drill and driver? :whistling
> 
> The fact is Bosch has been making power tools decades longer than Makita. Bosch 1932...Makita 1958.
> 
> And yes they make 50 tools, but there are a lot of repeats that are counted in that total. how many drills? impacts? and versions of the same tool can they count?
> 
> Regardless, who would use or buy most of them? While they are neat, I wouldn't buy a cordless jigsaw from either company. I don't have an extra $400 lying around to blow on a non essential tool. Not when there is a CT26 just sitting waiting for me to order. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bosch had 25 18v tools at the beginning of 2012, plans for 35 by the end of the year and 40+ by the end of next year. Call it catchup if you like, I just know that I have never been disappointed in a Bosch product or Bosch as a whole.
> 
> I can't post pics, but I gave away my Bosch 18 NiCad set that was purchased in 2004. It was the four piece kit and is still running to this day. So maybe not 15 years, but over 8 years is good enough for me.


_Makita Corporation (TYO: 6586, NASDAQ: MKTAY) is a Japanese power tool company founded in 1915_:whistling



redwood said:


> I do have a beef with the Makita impacts. No bit storage. we have a tendency to use these things for a lot of tasks, with different bits. All of the other impacts I have had, DeWalt, Hitachi, and I think the Bosch, had spots for a couple of extra bits.


The bit holder that comes with the drill will fit on the impact. I think it is a $1.00 part that can be ordered. As someone on here did they put the bit holder on the impact instead of the drill. Just like the belt hooks you can order these parts for a couple of bucks.



mbryan said:


> How about opinions on the lights? http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=LXLM03


The LXLM03 LED light is newer and I picked one up recently. It seems to be the best light yet by a tool manufacturer, that I have found for a decent price. It has 12 LED Lights, you can use 12 or 6 lights, 6 lights extends battery life of the light to a full work day of use over 6 hours. The light also articulates in a circle and up and down, so it basically has a full range of adjustment. Oh ya it is very bright on 12 or 6 LED settings, maybe too bright on 12.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jiffy said:


> _Makita Corporation (TYO: 6586, NASDAQ: MKTAY) is a Japanese power tool company founded in 1915_:whistling
> The bit holder that comes with the drill will fit on the impact. I think it is a $1.00 part that can be ordered. As someone on here did they put the bit holder on the impact instead of the drill. Just like the belt hooks you can order these parts for a couple of bucks.


Oh, Thank you for that info Jiffy:thumbsup: I thought TNT was making up those dates:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well I'll be...........Lookie here:clap: Dang I like this thread! I gonna get me one of these how about you RedWood:blink:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=makita+bit+holder


----------



## Sam60

redwood said:


> I do have a beef with the Makita impacts. No bit storage. we have a tendency to use these things for a lot of tasks, with different bits. All of the other impacts I have had, DeWalt, Hitachi, and I think the Bosch, had spots for a couple of extra bits.


I agree. But a few years ago I just ordered about 6 of the extra bit holders. They were only about $3.00 a piece.
Added them to my first makita impact and recently to my new 3 speed makita impact.
Also added to my makita cordless hammer drills. They all are made to accept the bit holder.

As you can see from the pic they also came in handy when I wanted to add a bit holder to another tool.
The milwakee is the best for some small jobs or electrical work. About size of a screwdriver and can turn it like one to check the torque. Tried them all this is the best to handle. Love the driver even if way over priced for what it is.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rayh78 said:


> As you can see from the pic they also came in handy when I wanted to add a bit holder to another tool.
> The milwakee is the best for some small jobs or electrical work. About size of a screwdriver and can turn it like one to check the torque. Tried them all this is the best to handle. Love the driver even if way over priced for what it is.


Great MacGyvering:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Bosch is deeply rooted in the auto industry:thumbup:
http://rb-kwin.bosch.com/us/en/automotivetechnology/overview/index.html


----------



## goneelkn

Do you guys have a problem with those bit holders? I've tried three different ones, and the bits fall out once in a while


----------



## redwood

I just looked at both my drills, brush and brushless, and neither have a bit holder. How cheap is that? Come on Makita.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

They're on the drills Mark.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

This was on the drill and I switched it to the impact. As mentioned before the bits can fall out at certain times.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Sorry guys. Work then a family of 7 (including me) makes for not alot of time to shoot video in a quiet setting.

Might be late with this but it's coming.


----------



## Tom Struble

np, i got bored and went over to the ryobi thread instead:thumbup:


----------



## mbryan

jiffy said:


> The LXLM03 LED light is newer and I picked one up recently. It seems to be the best light yet by a tool manufacturer, that I have found for a decent price. It has 12 LED Lights, you can use 12 or 6 lights, 6 lights extends battery life of the light to a full work day of use over 6 hours. The light also articulates in a circle and up and down, so it basically has a full range of adjustment. Oh ya it is very bright on 12 or 6 LED settings, maybe too bright on 12.


Have you ever used the little florescent lights?


----------



## RobertCDF

WarriorWithWood said:


> They're on the drills Mark.


I own 6 sets (drill and impact) and none of them came with bit holders, I've never been overly wild about bit holders but I might order some.


----------



## redwood

WarriorWithWood said:


> They're on the drills Mark.


Not my drills, I do know the difference between a drill and a impact.


----------



## redwood

mbryan said:


> Have you ever used the little florescent lights?


I have the florescent light, and I am not impressed. It doesn't give out much light. It has a flashlight on the end which is marginally better.


----------



## mbryan

redwood said:


> I have the florescent light, and I am not impressed. It doesn't give out much light. It has a flashlight on the end which is marginally better.


I have been using the dewalt florescent and I love it. We often times have dark areas, attics/crawlspaces...

Guess I'll try the led.


----------



## Tom Struble

redwood said:


> Not my drills, I do know the difference between a drill and a impact.


you figured it out by yourself without asking here first


----------



## TNTRenovate

jiffy said:


> _Makita Corporation (TYO: 6586, NASDAQ: MKTAY) is a Japanese power tool company founded in 1915_:whistling


Do you even know what they made prior to power tools? Electric motors...they didn't make a power tool until 1958, which was a planer I believe.

Bosch was founded in the late 1800's but like Makita they didn't get into power tools until much later. :whistling

Like I said, Bosch has been making tools a lot longer than Maskita. :thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bosch is deeply rooted in the auto industry:thumbup:
> http://rb-kwin.bosch.com/us/en/automotivetechnology/overview/index.html


Bosch is big in a lot of areas, especially over seas.

They are giants in appliances, production machines and tools, automotive, and much more. In the beginning they made bike parts. Their first "power tool" was actually a hair trimmer.


----------



## redwood

mbryan said:


> I have been using the dewalt florescent and I love it. We often times have dark areas, attics/crawlspaces...
> 
> Guess I'll try the led.


I have the Dewalt incandescents, which are much better then this Makita florescent.

I will give a plus to Makita for their blower. No it's not that powerful and uses up the batteries, but it is very small and does a great job for small areas.


----------



## mbryan

redwood said:


> I have the Dewalt incandescents, which are much better then this Makita florescent.


the dewalt the snake light one? I have always hated those.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

11 minutes to shoot, 150 minutes to upload........:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CrpntrFrk said:


> 11 minutes to shoot, 150 minutes to upload........:blink:


That's what that class 10 card is all about, I think they're only 200$:blink:


----------



## Sam60

Passing along just in case anyone looking to buy.


Free Makita Bare Tool with Select Cordless Tool Purchase
Through August 31, 2012, buy a select Makita cordless power tool and get a free bare tool via a mail-in rebate. Qualifying products must be sold and shipped by Amazon.com


----------



## Sam60

goneelkn said:


> Do you guys have a problem with those bit holders? I've tried three different ones, and the bits fall out once in a while


Most of the time no problem. I use the bosch bits.
I can say the newer milwaukee shockwave bits will fall out all the time.
smaller diameter.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rayh78 said:


> Passing along just in case anyone looking to buy.
> 
> 
> Free Makita Bare Tool with Select Cordless Tool Purchase
> Through August 31, 2012, buy a select Makita cordless power tool and get a free bare tool via a mail-in rebate. Qualifying products must be sold and shipped by Amazon.com


Thanks for the update:thumbsup: I'm buying off of Amazon and selling on CL and keeping the tool:whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Having problems with my internet speed (of course), so when I get this problem fixed I will get that video up.

If I can't get it to upload I will just type it out.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Here it is........


----------



## r4r&r

Won't play. "This video is private."


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Maybe the Makita girls showed up:jester:


----------



## Sam60

Wont work.


Must have been a Dewalt video camera


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Try now.


----------



## mbryan

Works now.


----------



## mbryan

Very interesting. That dewalt light stays on and I really like that about my 10.8 makita, wish the 18 did that.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## aptpupil

a tie after all this time? seems like kind of a cop out after 400 posts in this thread! :laughing:
just kidding, it was a good test. i'd like to see the milwaukee in the mix next time. i never thought the dewalt was a serious contender. let us know your real decision in 6 months.


----------



## CanningCustom

so now onto the real business how much for the makita lol


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CanningCustom said:


> so now onto the real business how much for the makita lol


 I asked first.:tt2:


----------



## CanningCustom

I know ya did bud, its all you. If my wife see's another repeat makita tool i think she is gonna kill me. I am gonna sell off a impact/drill so i can get brushless as well. Pick up my jigsaw tommorow :: clap ::


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Great, More, More Testing,,,,,,,,Abuse, Abuse them:blink: My batteries don't shake:no:




:laughing::clap::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Mine don't shake either but I wasn't going to bring that up. Next is the brushless versus the Bosch.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CanningCustom said:


> I know ya did bud, its all you. If my wife see's another repeat makita tool i think she is gonna kill me. I am gonna sell off a impact/drill so i can get brushless as well. Pick up my jigsaw tommorow :: clap ::


Mine too but if that stopped me I wouldn't have any tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

redwood said:


> Not my drills, I do know the difference between a drill and a impact.


sorry, I misread your post.


----------



## jiffy

I think the 3 speed LXDT01 would be a different result in this test, as I feel it is a better tool than the single speed brushless.

Just buy the bare tool of the 3 speed Makita impact if you already have batteries and if you want the brushless drill you can do the bare tool on that, too.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

aptpupil said:


> a tie after all this time? seems like kind of a cop out after 400 posts in this thread! :laughing:
> just kidding, it was a good test. i'd like to see the milwaukee in the mix next time. i never thought the dewalt was a serious contender. let us know your real decision in 6 months.





CanningCustom said:


> so now onto the real business how much for the makita lol





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Great, More, More Testing,,,,,,,,Abuse, Abuse them:blink:





WarriorWithWood said:


> I asked first.:tt2:


Honestly.... I think I am just going to keep both sets...forever. I like them both soooo much.:clap: 

But..........


Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My batteries don't shake:no:





WarriorWithWood said:


> Mine don't shake either but I wasn't going to bring that up. Next is the brushless versus the Bosch.


Maybe Makita is starting to go south? Maybe I got a bad set. But it is definitely not as bad as that DeWalt!

Maybe I should order another kit.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost

aptpupil said:


> a tie after all this time?



Pretty much all name brand tools are about equal....it really comes down to the small stuff...and at the end of the day all three drills, drill the same hole.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

CrpntrFrk said:


> Honestly.... I think I am just going to keep both sets...forever. I like them both soooo much.:clap:


I figured that was coming but I'd do as DWB did and sell it for the  brushless version.

Let us know which one you like better after 6 months.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

TBFGhost said:


> Pretty much all name brand tools are about equal....it really comes down to the small stuff...and at the end of the day all three drills, drill the same hole.


The Bosch ......is pleasure to use. 

Like I said, if I was told (by you know who :whistling) to get rid of one, I would sell the Makita and keep the Bosch. 

Really if the Makita didn't have all the bells and whistles and a ton of extra tools you could get, I would pick the Bosch all day everyday.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

WarriorWithWood said:


> I figured that was coming but I'd do as DWB did and sell it for the  brushless version.
> 
> Let us know which one you like better after 6 months.


:blink::blink::blink: $329:blink::blink:

I might have to jump on that. 

But you don't get a free tool.:sad:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

jiffy said:


> I think the 3 speed LXDT01 would be a different result in this test, as I feel it is a better tool than the single speed brushless.
> 
> Just buy the bare tool of the 3 speed Makita impact if you already have batteries and if you want the brushless drill you can do the bare tool on that, too.


I'm going to order the brushless drill, the 2 speed version I have is a little too big for my taste (especially now that I see how small the brushless is).

EDIT: I just looked at the spec's, it seems the brushless is weaker at 400 in lbs vs. 560 and slower 1500 rpm vs 1700. I'll still buy it but that's disappointing.


----------



## pizalm

Just to ad, On my dewalt kit, the drill did come with a hook.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

pizalm said:


> Just to ad, On my dewalt kit, the drill did come with a hook.


Maybe they figured since I was getting a free battery I did not deserve a hook on the drill.:laughing:


----------



## MF Custom

Sweet grinder, that would be nice for brick chimney flashing, yeah no cord on the roof.


----------



## redwood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have studied this one and they (HD) has 2 of those kits. One is 329$ and one is 361$ the cheap one is LXT239HD and the other is LXT239:blink: The HD over here only sold the 361$ kit so I got that one. I got the free battery with mine but I think that stopped at the end of June. The free tool comes with the LXT211 &LXT218.


I got the LXT239 for $329, and I got the free battery on the spot. They said the battery promotion was through July.

I just received the Makita BTW 450Z 1/2" impact driver today and will be getting the jigsaw delivered on Thurs.


----------



## world llc

cordless grinder is one of my all time best tools.... always comes in handy!


----------



## MF Custom

world llc said:


> cordless grinder is one of my all time best tools.... always comes in handy!


That's intresting because I never thought a cordless grinder could have enough power to do the job.


----------



## world llc

depends on "the job"

use it alot for 

cutting under shot staples in new floor installs
cutting random nails or metal lath
cutting a saddle 
cutting bolts on side of toilet
angle iron
clean hardened thinset, cement, and the occasional dirty spackle knife
rough sharpen chisel
any other task where i can find a sue for a diamond blade....


----------



## CrpntrFrk

So the brushless Makita kit (LXT239) is $279 at CPO Makita with coupon code freedom15 applied at checkout.

http://www.cpoindustrialpowertools.com/makita-lxt239-18v-cordless-lxt-lithium-ion-2-tool-combo-kit/mktnlxt239,default,pd.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

redwood said:


> I got the LXT239 for $329, and I got the free battery on the spot. They said the battery promotion was through July.
> 
> I just received the Makita BTW 450Z 1/2" impact driver today and will be getting the jigsaw delivered on Thurs.


Yea HD is messing us over out here This link shows just what I posted, I wish I could copy the page:blink: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL It has both 239 kits on it with 2 different prices. the LXT239HD gets a battery and the LXT 239 doesn't.:blink:


----------



## Winchester

I was about to order the brushless kit but changed my mind last minute....

was filling out my credit card and then about to hit the button...

I already have the brushless impact and I want to buy some cordless nailers so I'm not gonna do it.


----------



## duburban

Winchester said:


> I was about to order the brushless kit but changed my mind last minute....
> 
> was filling out my credit card and then about to hit the button...
> 
> I already have the brushless impact and I want to buy some cordless nailers so I'm not gonna do it.


my tool kitty is going towards paslodes too!


----------



## GeordieStew

Why can't I buy the Bosch kit in the UK?


----------

